# Favorite Foods



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc suggested this, and since we are closer to supper time here in St.John's than anywhere else in the country, I shall start off.

In no particular order --

chopped chicken livers
matzah ball soup (in real chicken soup broth)
pistacio nuts
anything my wife makes with apples
her homemade pasta sauce

Many more, but this shall get us going.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

You forgot the bagels!!


----------



## arminarm (Jan 12, 2002)

Preparing the chicken:

Best to inform her that she about to die followed by a hug.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, bagels are 7th, just after my wife's tuna melts (on a bagel). Thank God I love my wife, because I don't want people to think that I married her for her cooking.

For the bagel lover, check out http://mywebpages.comcast.net/bageldance/bagel1.html


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Food things I love (in no particular order):

Tomato soup with rice - a simple yet delightful dish.

Pierogies or Gyoza

Dim Sum (although the chicken feet
can go where they came from) Dim Sum tangent delights -> anything with cilantro, steamed snow pea leaves

Sushi. I do have a particular fondness for
Ikura, and Japanese pickled ginger.

Smoked salmon (the rotten salmon MacDoc can keep)

Fennel seeds, mint, basil.

Chocolate, but good chocolate, not that treacly
whatever it is that often passes for chocolate
around here.

My mother's extremely health damaging poppy seed cake.

G/<

-----------------------------------------------------------------
"Pisces salsos et foetentes apportabant alii, palpitantes et recentes nunc apportant filii!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

GK, my grandmother made a variety of rolls with poppy seeds that I loved when they were fresh out of the oven. Thanks for sparking this memory.

Macdoc, message received and heeded.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Any seafood

Thai food

Anything that contains chocolate

strawberries


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Mom's pea soup
Mom's buttercream torte
Mom's crepes/pancakes
Mom's meatballs
Mom's veal stew
Mom's beef tongue in white sauce
Mom's homemade puddings

I bear 285 pounds of proof of my mom's cooking abilities!  Of course, it's spread over 6'5" of framework.


----------



## Kuni (Feb 4, 2003)

Mmmm....food....me like to talk about food! 

Favourite foods:

Doukhabor! Lapsha (thin noodles in lots of butter....mmmm, cholesterol!), Blintzi, Pyrahi, Doukhabor style borscht....nummy!

Singaporian/Indonesian/Chinese! char siew quay teow (shaved barbequed sweet pork with thick flat rice noodles and gravy), pisang goreng (fried banana fritter), wo tieh (aka pot stickers), roti prata!!! (with egg :3), martabak manis (thin pancake-like substance stuffed with chocolate or cheese....mmmm.....sinful....

Other! spaghetti, lasagne, chili, and special stirfry: eggplant cubes, hard tofu cubes, cashew nuts, zucchini, red & yellow pepper, celery and mushroom, fried in balsamic vinegar *_*

oh, man...I'm getting hungry... *runs to the fridge*


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow  Do we have a multi-cultural and "loving of eclectic foods" group here at ehMac.

My dad's apple pie ...since it started it all

Fresh sushi on the Tokyo docks at 6 am

A crisp Royal Gala apple with sharp cheddar

Well marinated grilled chicken souvlaki with a fresh Greek salad - hold the olives.

Turtles or Caramilk for my choclate fix

My own French pressed Latte with a touch of Amarula or Baileys liquers and unsweetened bakers chocolate shavings on top......
mmmm have go make one now  

oh perogies, sauerkraut and Oktoberfest sausage


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

It would probably be easier for me to list the things I won't eat (lima beans, turnips); as far as I'm concerned any good meal is worth eating.

Fresh ingredients and a little kitchen knowledge is all you really need. In a given month I will eat Mexican, Italian, Ukranian, Jamacian, Asian, East Indian, and probably a few others, including the ordinary "Canadian" and the other unclassifiable stuff; there must be a thousand ways to prepare and cook a chicken.

A lot of my cooking simply consists of looking in the fridge and making something out of what's there. If you know a few basics like how to do the various basic sauces and how to use an oven you're good to go, but it does amaze me how few people really do know their ingredients and tools (last year I introduced my girl to the wonders of the oven timer; she's a great cook but had never bothered to figure out how it worked).

As far as I'm concerned, you only need one cookbook. Get the hardcover edition and read the text, not just the recipes. It's called The Joy of Cooking.

However, when I'm off in the wilderness for extended periods of time, after a few months (and eating very well) I begin to crave A&W Papa Burgers. Go figure.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

There is a little Lebanese place near my credit union (in my old neighbourhood) and they make absolutely the most incredible, delicious, wondeful chicken shawarma.

marinated chicken breasts, steeped in garlic and olive oil, cooked on a "gyro" type device. they slice off chunks and put the into warm pita, with cabbage salad, tabouli, hot sauce and tahini dressing  - an absolute taste sensation
i never pop by the credit union without picking up one of these sandwiches....


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i agree with GG on "The Joy of Cooking"
my softcover is old and used
from it i learned to properly make a french vinagrette, one of the staples in my kitchen


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*There is a little Lebanese place near my credit union (in my old neighbourhood) and they make absolutely the most incredible, delicious, wondeful chicken shawarma.

marinated chicken breasts, steeped in garlic and olive oil, cooked on a "gyro" type device. they slice off chunks and put the into warm pita, with cabbage salad, tabouli, hot sauce and tahini dressing - an absolute taste sensation
i never pop by the credit union without picking up one of these sandwiches....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
OK, macspectrum... spill! Where IS this place, now that you have my mouth watering? Sounds like a place I used to visit at College & Spadina.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

interestingly enough the main office of my credit union was at college and spadina

this little labanese place is one block east of Jane and Bloor, on the north side (my credt union is on the south side across from it)

the chicken shawarma plate is also nice, but i almost always take stuff to go, so i get the sandwich

i sometimes get an order of their humous (sp?) which is fabulous as well as their offering of roasted vegetable stew and their cooke peas or cooked green beans are equally scrumptious

enjoy, i know you will


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I gotta think this is going to be the monster thread - the Millenium Thread!!

Michael those pita sandwiches sound delicious...I miss downtown for the great little places.
I have a Middle Eastern place nearby in Oakville that I have very fond memories of hanging out, reading, meeting friends ( one in particular )








It stays open til 3 am - excellent atmosphere - they used to have a smaller space and even at 2 am it was rockin' along with music and people chatting - there would be a lineup!!!  
It's a bit more sedate now but they do a similar chicken in a pita, they grill the marinated chicken with pineapple called the Montford - that's the name of the place. Comes with a couple of difference sauces - excellent. 

GTA denizens check it out sometime. Montford Chicken in Oakville just off the QEW N on Trafalgar take the first right - you won't be disappointed, lots of different and delicious mid-Eastern food.  

I'm jealous of cooks - I have no patience and apparently a black thumb - the cooking equivalent of a green thumb in reverse


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Now as for souvlaki;
the ONLY place in Toronto to go to is "Astoria"
Danforth Ave, in the heart of Greek Town.
I have been going for over 20 years.
They make absolutely the best Tzatziki (sour cream, yogurt and garlic and i mean garlic!)
I am partial to the pork souvlaki whichj is maritnated in a wondeful blend of herbs and spices.
I have tried the beef, lamb and chicken but always come back to the pork souvlaki.
If you go, get the tzatzki appetizer with warm pita. a great way to introduce your stomach for what is to come.
Astoria Shish Kebob House	Phone: (416)463-2838     
390 Danforth Avenue
Toronto, ON M4K 1P3


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

now for steak, well there is none better than my BBQ steak i make at the cottage.
recipe is one that i have augmentetd from my father's recipe - sorry, it's a family secret, but no better way to end the day at the beach and/or golf course than a rare steak , sweet onion and tomato salad and a nice cold beer or two.

i'll let out one little secret - i make my own charcoal - i keep aged hardwood, make a fire, in about 20 mintues you get hot coals and put them in the BBQ, a true BBQ flavour - i am afraid i have alread said too much...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Macdoc.. hehe ... I have a black thumb too. Thankfully my wife is an EXCELLENT cook. I'm very lucky in that department. 

I like pretty much everykind of food. Even food I don't really like, I still kind of like cause it tastes different. Only thing I don't really like is fishy tasting seafood. (Like a dead fish smells) My Dad used to own a Fish-N-Chip restaurant so I'm 90% made of Halibut.  Maybe that's why I'm 6'6"!

I LOVE all kinds of pasta, but that also maybe why I need to get on a bike. My 100% favourite food in the world is Pizza. I love it and never get sick of it. Load it with melted cheese and meat and I'm happy as happy can be. 

Also love the staple Dutch meal... meat and potatoes. I love my wife's dish of potatoes, corn, beans, pork chops with Apple Sauce.  

Best exotic food I had was Octopus at an Italian wedding. Didn't know what I was eating and exclamed "this is awesome!!!" 

Seafood at Legal seafood at Macworld Boston was good too. 

Chineese Buffets .... aaaaaahhhhhhhhgggglglglglg


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ps... Dr. G... in Canada its Favourite, not Favorite.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Now that I have given it considerable thought, my most favourite of meals is soft shell crab.

Fond memories of a little place on the New Jersey shore. Pan fried in olive oil and garlic. The shell becomes the consistency of phylo pastry.

You get to eat the entire crab - everything !!!
anyone who is a seafood lover must try this - trick is to find a place that has access to decent soft shell crab

(drool)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax,I thought that I would be allowed to utilize the language of my choice here in ehMacLand. Since Apple Canada utilizes the spellings that are on Apple's web site in the US, I figured that what is good for Apple Canada is good for me..........that is unless you have a problem with Apple and Macintosh computers!!!!!!! 

Would the bike you intend to buy care that someone who spelled a word in the British English or American English manner???


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G.,
"When in Rome..."


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*Dr. G.,
"When in Rome..."*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

"...do as the Visigoths do!"

   

G/<


----------



## arminarm (Jan 12, 2002)

ehMax et al,

I could use two spell checkers.
Is there a way to flip from our spelling to yank spelling depending .....?
In these times, our "our" might raise the ARG flags. (American Republican Guard)


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

My favourite/favorite food is humble pie. It's the only thing I can cook. Fortunately, my wife is phenomenal in the kitchen (and she can cook







) so my palate for tarte tatin, pasta, seafood, etc is regularly sated and washed down with plenty of fermented grape juice. There's also nothing quite like a freshly barbequed sirloin cheeseburger on the deck with a glassor two of Merlot and mixed leaf salad with crumbled Rockefort drizzled with basamic dressing and freshly baked bread.

Jeez, almost deludes you into thinking the war is over, SARS is wiped out and the Leafs are in contention......


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

Vietnamese Beef Noodle Soup (Pho). Rare done beef with beef brisket is the best!

Indian Butter Chicken, too!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I'm with GK and macello. Although not having had formal training in the British way of spelling, we are encouraged to accept either way here at MUN. In that I teach literacy education in the Faculty of Education, even the APA style manual accepts alternative spellings, so long as one is consistent. There was an interesting article in today's Globe and Mail about "logophiles", but their concern regards the misuse of syntactic structures in our language.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Now this is a subject that I am passionate about. Sharing good food and wine with family or friends is one of life's little pleasures. Thank you Macdoc and Dr.G for starting this topic.

Being from the Midwest my favorite (U.S. spelling) meal would have to be a charcoal broiled porterhouse steak, an Idaho baked potato, topped with sour cream, shredded cheddar, green onions, garlic and a green salad with Steve's special Russian dressing and a nice pinot noir. Next would probably be my mother's fried chicken or maybe a comforting bowl of chili-mac.

Next comes lasagna, pizza or my version of Asian food - Lot-ju-kair-ngnow or sukiyaki. Morton Thompson's turkey or Peirre Berton's wife's baked beans are always winners.

I'm a chocoholic, after all chocolate is the 5th major food group - isn't it?

When I met the man I wanted to marry I invited him to dinner and topped off the meal with a luscious 3 layer chocolate cake with fluffy white frosting. A true masterpiece! His mother was not a good cook, so how could I lose?

My vision of a perfect day would be breakfast at Cafe Monde for beignets and coffee. A leisurely stroll through the French Quarter and then to K-Pauls for anything Cajun, perhaps tomato-pepper shrimp. Off to Brennans's for Bananas Foster and home to check ehMac and the Monster Thread to read Dr.G's goodnight message.

Our local paper did a survey of what people were eating and concluded the average family had take-out 2 to 3 times a week. That's appalling! It's disturbing when I see so many young people who think Kraft Dinner is a major accomplishment. 

One of my employees came to work one day in a state of ecstasy proclaiming she had baked her first chocolate cake. After praising her efforts I asked if she had used cocoa or baking chocolate. Dumbstruck, she paused and said she didn't know because it was Duncan Hines. Need I say more? Is cooking a lost art? Some of you young folks please tell me it isn't true.

Forgive me, I didn't mean to monopolize this thread, but head for the kitchen and use your imagination and you will live a long, healthy and happy life. Bon Appetit!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, when you write "A leisurely stroll through the French Quarter and then to K-Pauls for anything Cajun, perhaps tomato-pepper shrimp.", it reminds me of the time I spent in New Orleans. Luckily, the person I was with was from there, and she was able to steer us away from the tourist spots to the finest food shops in southern Louisiana. She claimed to be part Cajun, and the way she cooked, and the effect it had on me, she could have told me she was into voodoo and I would have followed her off into the bayou anytime.

When you wrote that you would be "Off to Brennans's for Bananas Foster and home to check ehMac and the Monster Thread to read Dr.G's goodnight message.", what may I ask are "Bananas Foster"? Nice to know that my goodnight message is read by someone. There are times when I have a feeling I am talking to myself. Paix.


----------



## arminarm (Jan 12, 2002)

We have in T.O. a Thai spot near a great old and fabled, now disused theatre where fully grown persons quietly weep with gratitude. I have been apprised of the following: "No coconut, no curry."
Go ye forth ........


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

N'awlins. That town knows food!
I still get misty eyed thinking of the fried oyster po'boy sandwiches, the soft shell crawfish, the oyster shooters, turtle soup, alligator sausage, delicious raw oysters... we were lucky enough to book a couple of N'awlins's finer restaurants. One of them run by a Paul Prud'home protogé, we had to book the table in the porch room (it was a converted old house), about 3 months in advance - beef tenderloin in a port reduction sauce with crumbled stilton cheese on top, then put in the salamander to melt the cheese just a bit - drool - the other was a local 4 star and the patrons were surprised to find us "tourists" there - grilled venison to die for with a raspberry sauce spiced up with a little brandy- thank you Fodor's

our hotel was right next to a magical combination diner/laundramat/bookstore/pool hall/tavern called Igor's open 24 hours per day - we would all retire there, after an evening of gastronomic adventrues, quaffing down bottles of cold Rolling Rock beer while playing pool... ahhh - i'm going to go have a good cry now...    

if you HATE great blues, jazz, food, people and drink, DON'T go to N'awlins


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macspectrum, I got hooked on Southern Comfort in NO.........among other things.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G., N'awlins is the embodiment of "southern comfort."


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Never been - better get there before it sinks.  
Hot humid and below sea level. I guess eat drink and be merry applies big time as tomorrow they MAY die.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Dr.G, Bananas Foster is really just a banana sundae with class, made famous by Brennan's restaurant. It consists of a syrup made with brown sugar, butter, cinnamon, bananas then flamed with banana liqueur and dark rum and served over vanilla ice cream.A simple dessert to die for.

Macspectrum, I can see that you enjoyed New Orleans as much as I did.Now I shall be awake half the night thinking of all that delicious food and the greatest jazz you will find anywhere in the states.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"A simple dessert "  pray tell what constitutes a "complicated" dessert then








Sounds scrumptious and gorgeous but NOT simple methinks.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Hmm food is always good.

Any food is good food. That and you can't beat anything I can get at my favorite cafe in Calgary. Silver Q, cheap, filling and so good I can't resist.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Spent many a weekend in New Orleans when was a data logging school in Houston. Love the French Quarter! Music and food that is almost otherworldly, it's so good.   

But, later on, I worked on several drilling barges in the bayous of southeastern Louisiana, and had occaision to visit several of the smaller towns during downtime. I had a crawfish bisque in the tiny hamlet of Boutte that I still dream about sometimes. It was beyond belief!







 

It was so darned good that I ordered up a second helping.  

And I sure wouldn't have spoiled it by washing it down with anything as pedestrian as "Rolling Rock".

Phew!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

macnutt chimed:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> And I sure wouldn't have spoiled it by washing it down with anything as pedestrian as "Rolling Rock". <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dem fightin' words !
macnutt, you should love roling rock. their motto, like your politics is; "Same as it ever was."


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

chocolate chip cookies

lamb chops (cut from a rack of lamb in olive oil, garlic and rosemary)

asparagus (grilled green ones or canned white spanish ones...the biguns)

dungenous crab.

procuitto (spanish...pata negra preferably)

(and any spanish cuisine that my mom makes







...ya always go back to ma  )

of course there are many other things...but those are the best...would never tire of them.

period. end of story.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Macspectrum...you always read far too much into my "politics". It's really not very nice to pigeonhole people like that. 

Unlike the dreary left who slavishly devote themselves to a long-failed model of ideology, I prefer to watch and see what works...and then go with that.

And guess what...it sure ain't "same as it ever was" (it's not usually 'left' either)

Likewise, Rolling Rock beer ,which is "same as it ever was", is artifically made...as opposed to real beer (and tastes like fermented dog urine) and is an insult to any thinking persons taste buds. 

My advice Michael? Drag yourself up out of that tired old rut you're in and try something with a bit of flair and style. Something that is REAL...instead of artificially produced.

Politically, and beer-wise.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Mississauga:
*Mom's pea soup
Mom's buttercream torte
Mom's crepes/pancakes
Mom's meatballs
Mom's veal stew
Mom's beef tongue in white sauce
Mom's homemade puddings

I bear 285 pounds of proof of my mom's cooking abilities!  Of course, it's spread over 6'5" of framework.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Good thing I don't live with your mom. You'd have to roll me out the door.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thank you, lotus, for that BF recipe. I love bananas (can't spell it, but I love it in any shape or form). 

I also gained an appreciation for home cooking "southern style", from my two years living in Waycross, Georgia. My students were mainly children of tennant farmers, but I was always invited over for a Friday evening meal from one family or another (I was a bit of an oddity, being the only Jewish person and New Yorker many of them had ever seen or heard -- my NYC accent was the big "drawing card" I think). Still, I would never be able to make a steady diet of this food, but it was amazing how good home grown and home cooked food actually can be when in the hands of experienced people.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Macdoc, what do you find so complicated about Bananas Foster (far easier then your dad's apple pie)?

Slice a banana in half lengthwise then in half crosswise

Melt 1 T. butter and 2 T. brown sugar

Add banana and 1/2 tsp. cinnamon
and saute a few minutes

Add 1/2 oz. banana liqueur and 
1 oz rum

Light with a match and when flames dies
pour over a scoop of ice cream

and in 5 minutes you have a delicious dessert for one. Now how hard is that?

It is the presentation that is spectacular.In
New Orleans this is prepared at your table and to ignite the rum a ladle is used to scoop up some of the syrup and ignited a foot or so over the pan and slowly poured back into the pan resulting in a column of flame and "poof" when it hits the pan.

You want complicated try the Italian "pick me up" Tiramisu.

end of page 1
cooking 101


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Guess you missed my "black thumb" comment eh.
Sauté ...yeah right .....my electric  ugh stove has on and off.








If I can't microwave it.....then it's complicated.

On the other hand there are many that think Macs are complicated.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW...despite living only five minutes from the Pacific Ocean...and therefore, deep in salmon country...I still prefer Halibut.  

My favorite fish, by far!  

Much harder to catch, though...and harder still, to kill. A worthy opponent.  

Darn tasty too.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Sauté ...yeah right .....my electric ugh stove has on and off. 
If I can't microwave it.....then it's complicated.*

ROFL









Hey, I can make a really mean Kraft Dinner!







My idea of a fancy dessert is putting Nestle Quick chocolate syrup on my icecream.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

LOL - you guys need some serious help!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

lotus,
i could not agree more.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

macnutt admitted:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> (and tastes like fermented dog urine) <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Please explain how you would know how 'fermented dog urine' tastes like?
Maybe you'd better not.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh yeah








Ehmax I ONLY use the microwave version of Kraft dinner and then it usually boils over in the microwave and makes a mess but at least no blackened pots - I understand blackened fish is good - I could never understand that concept as anything I blacken tastes awful









I can usually manage a sliced banana and a few crumbled nuts on my sundaes - no cooking - assembly required.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

You could probably do bf in the microwave, but I would suggest you remove it before you light a match to it, bad things could happen.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

On second thought, just forget about the flaming bit, then you will get the full effect from the rum.


----------



## arminarm (Jan 12, 2002)

lotus,
guys need a bit of the sympathy I had for a colleague who got home to an empty house and the note: "Your dinner's in your wallet".


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Marcello, I do have lots of sympathy for those who will spend the rest of their lives without the joy of cooking.That is one thing my three sons won't have to worry about.They are excellent cooks, well maybe two out of three.

Gordguide had the right idea, buy a good cookbook, Joy of Cooking is good.

For the rest of the people there's still Kraft Dinner and Hamburger Helper.

Bon Appetit - I think not.


----------



## jeac5 (Feb 28, 2003)

Basil pesto on fettucine or cheese tortellini, preferably with chicken, but not mandatory. I did actually expend the effort to make it once (the pesto), but it's just so much easier to buy and still so good! 

Pizza! Anytime of the day or night, days in a row.

Chocolate, any kind as long as it doesn't taste like wax (as some inexpensive kinds can). Even regular old bars, favourite now is KitKat Chunky. Mmmmm.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I had to learn to cook. My ex was not well versed in the culinary arts...to put it mildly.  

It was purely a survival thing. 

One day, I asked her what what she had made for dinner...and she said "reservations".


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hey just cuz we can't make it doesn't mean we don't appreciate it  wounded

Hamburger helper....hmmmph
•••
"reservations" LOL perfect


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

macnutt,
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> One day, I asked her what what she had made for dinner...and she said "reservations". <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
that's an old catskills joke


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Hey...I'm from the West Coast and we believe in recycling!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

And besides...she was a youg cat with no real skills..(arf arf arf)


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Macdoc, don't feel bad if the microwave is your thing. One of my friends remodelled their kitchen and took out the stove. 

Their microwave has a browning element and is also a convection oven.I have been there for dinner and it is too much of a challange for me. But then he works for Hewlett-Packard so how smart can he be.

I hope your wife is a good cook.


----------



## Darrell Rhodes (Feb 26, 2003)

IF you can find it....HOLSTEN FUAST BACH beer
The dark stuff. I think a green and silver can.
The most flavorful beer I have tasted.
Mit knackwurst, und sourkraut, und hot mustard
varieties, garlic dill pickles..............
BLAZING SADDLES, worthy of recording, the basis of a BLUE ANGEL contest.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

When I had my smaller house I had a choice amongst the hot tub or the stove or putting in a new electrical service.
Sure enjoyed the hot tub.
Never did get that electrical service  

Actually my friend conned me into one of the small electric grills and it's been useful - still experimenting with it. Makes a fine burger or grilled chicken in about the same time as a microwaved meal.
She has one of the small radiant cookers and really loves it, I might consider it but I'm not a big meat eater.
Part of the problem is I hate taking the time. I prefer quick and then enjoying a movie or reading both of which I get more than my fair share of.
Matter of priorities.

As to my wife, she is indeed a good cook. But Lotus, you are a good hearted product of your times.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Darrell Rhodes:
*IF you can find it....HOLSTEN FUAST BACH beer
The dark stuff. I think a green and silver can.
The most flavorful beer I have tasted.
Mit knackwurst, und sourkraut, und hot mustard
varieties, garlic dill pickles..............
BLAZING SADDLES, worthy of recording, the basis of a BLUE ANGEL contest.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
How about Kaiser Doppel Malz von Osterreich? Sweet and creamy!!!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I drink McEwans, myself. Makes most everything else taste like "lite beer".







 

But I do have a deep and abiding respect for any German beer. Many Brit beers are very nice, as well.

When I want a treat, I buy one of the Belgian Trappist Ales. Soooo _fine_!


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

"Regular" McEwan's or McEwan's Extra Strong Ale?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I used to enjoy a bottle of French, err "Freedom" beer called St. Leonard, with dinner.
It made for a nice change from wine once in a while.
It comes in 750 ml bottles too, just like wine. Perfect for a nice meal for two.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

McEwans Extra Strong is the only one that is available out here. It's the one I like the best, anyway. 

In Scotland, it's considered a "middle strength" beer. Hi-test in the old country is about twelve per cent alcohol (McEwans is 8.5 per cent). Scots tend to like their beer strong and their lassies well built, if ye catch me drift.   

Weak yellow beer and bony women are for lesser mortals.







 

Go for the gusto! YEE HAWWW!!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

macnutt drooled:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Scots tend to like their beer strong and their lassies well built, if ye catch me drift <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Scotsmen wear kilts (aka skirts) and with the above quote on the preferences of Scotsmen w.r.t. women, one can conclude that Scotsmen like women that look like Scotsmen, which may explain the need for strong "beer" to help drown the obvious ****-erotic tendencies.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Michael - the salmon river here is still iced over.......he's got WAAAY more ammo.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

just drawing a conclusion based on info. from macnutt

"Damn the salmon!!"


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I like "Sol" beer and "Rolling Rock" beer very much.
Sol is very much a "yellow" beer, as macnutt put it, but I didn't think that the beer one preferred somehow indicated that one may be "a lesser mortal."
Is it illegal for me to drink that beer? NO
Is it immoral? NO
Is it just a matter of choice? YES
Is it why Baskin-Robbins sells more than just vanilla ice cream? YES


----------



## Kuni (Feb 4, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macnutt:
*Weak yellow beer and bony women are for lesser mortals.







 *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Agreed 100% about the beer!!! ^_~ I don't drink much anymore, but I prefer dark beer when I do -- and it should be thick enough that I can eat it with a fork. 

...and that bit about bony women just made my day.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Another member of the warrior class speaks up!   

"Lite" beer is for lightweights...

"Soft" Rock is for people with soft heads...

And bony, anorexic women look more like 14 year old boys than members of the female half of our species. 

Say....does that mean that macspectrum prefers??....nawwww. _Couldn't be_...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

macnutt, living proof that logic can be the ability to come the wrong conclusion with confidence.

note: i did not comment on my taste in women and therefore your extrapolation is incorrect. you, however, generously provided us with your taste in women and as such i could use that little factoid in my line of logic.

macnutt, perhaps you could start with the simple propositional calculus (aka truth tables). when you are done, please feel free to contact me for further routes of study


----------

